# Integrating android tablet with headunit.



## RaptorHunter (Feb 5, 2013)

Some HU have features to integrate iPods and iPhones you can control the HU with your iPod or iPhone and vice-verse using the USB connection. Can someone tell me if this feature is available for android devices, or can be emulated or achieved using other means. I really, really, don't want to buy any device from apple.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

What do you have against apple?


----------



## RaptorHunter (Feb 5, 2013)

Ultimateherts said:


> What do you have against apple?


iTunes.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What don't you like about iTunes? I've tried every "thud us better than iTunes" music management program and none are as easy to use. You don't have to use their music store either. Just load your music and go or rip to Apple Lossless. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------

